# ID4 Full Orchestral Score



## ed buller (Dec 4, 2021)

Aliens are here !

best

e


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 4, 2021)

Congrats @chrissiddall


----------



## Gil (Dec 4, 2021)

Waiting for mine to arrive (shipped today)!
Are there kind of bubbles on the left side of the book?


----------



## ed buller (Dec 4, 2021)

Gil said:


> Waiting for mine to arrive (shipped today)!
> Are there kind of bubbles on the left side of the book?


little ones

best

e


----------

